# Java interview pattern in Australia?



## n_g (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi friends,

I'm a senior Java developer working in Gurgaon. I've been granted the 176 (VIC-SS) this year in July. I'm planning to travel next year first quarter.

I think it would help all of us who are into Java/JEE to discuss the kind of interview questions they've faced while struggling to find a job in AU.

I hope senior expats who are already into jobs or who are looking for jobs in Java will contribute here.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## n_g (Sep 6, 2011)

*Where are all the Java guys?????*

Hi guys,

I think we can help each other....... ?????


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I got few hints by searching seek and careerone websites.


----------



## n_g (Sep 6, 2011)

zqureshi said:


> I got few hints by searching seek and careerone websites.


Hi zqureshi,

Thanks a lot for the first reply.....
How do you search for interview pattern on seek ..... I think you can only find jobs there...... with all the requirements????

I assume you're into Java (since you've replied  ) ... Can you let me your own first hand experiences with Java interviews...... It would be of great help ....

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry i should have mentioned it earlier. I am not in Australia. I have applied for ACS and waiting for results. 

I have given two interviews for a java developer job in Sydney via phone. They sent me one document that i can share with you, if you want for skills and java related knowledge assessment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually I think there is an unwritten consensus that it is unethical to share each and every detail about job interviews, especially the specific technical questions asked, the salary discussed, or any offhand comments the interviewer may have passed.

Once you start talking with recruitment agents, you will realize how humane, down to earth, and friendly they are. The put a lot of trust into you and what you say, and you should make yourself trustworthy by not disclosing your discussion with them.

As long as you are technically competent and have submitted real experiences in your CV and can communicate well, you will do just fine. The real twisters are open ended ones which can have two equally valid answers but the interviewer will consider them based on his personal biases. Example: Interviewer asks the candidate to describe the work done on a project. Candidate wants to portray self-confidence and hence uses words such that 'I did' or 'My idea'. Interviewer interprets this to mean the person is not a team player. If you get this kind of 'interviewer from hell' you are out of luck. The best thing to do is to browse HR related websites and blogs and see what people are talking about. You will get a lot of knowledge about double meaning questions in this way. Hope this helps!!


----------



## n_g (Sep 6, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> Actually I think there is an unwritten consensus that it is unethical to share each and every detail about job interviews, especially the specific technical questions asked, the salary discussed, or any offhand comments the interviewer may have passed.
> 
> Once you start talking with recruitment agents, you will realize how humane, down to earth, and friendly they are. The put a lot of trust into you and what you say, and you should make yourself trustworthy by not disclosing your discussion with them.
> 
> As long as you are technically competent and have submitted real experiences in your CV and can communicate well, you will do just fine. The real twisters are open ended ones which can have two equally valid answers but the interviewer will consider them based on his personal biases. Example: Interviewer asks the candidate to describe the work done on a project. Candidate wants to portray self-confidence and hence uses words such that 'I did' or 'My idea'. Interviewer interprets this to mean the person is not a team player. If you get this kind of 'interviewer from hell' you are out of luck. The best thing to do is to browse HR related websites and blogs and see what people are talking about. You will get a lot of knowledge about double meaning questions in this way. Hope this helps!!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> Actually I think there is an unwritten consensus that it is unethical to share each and every detail about job interviews, especially the specific technical questions asked, the salary discussed, or any offhand comments the interviewer may have passed.
> 
> Once you start talking with recruitment agents, you will realize how humane, down to earth, and friendly they are. The put a lot of trust into you and what you say, and you should make yourself trustworthy by not disclosing your discussion with them.
> 
> As long as you are technically competent and have submitted real experiences in your CV and can communicate well, you will do just fine. The real twisters are open ended ones which can have two equally valid answers but the interviewer will consider them based on his personal biases. Example: Interviewer asks the candidate to describe the work done on a project. Candidate wants to portray self-confidence and hence uses words such that 'I did' or 'My idea'. Interviewer interprets this to mean the person is not a team player. If you get this kind of 'interviewer from hell' you are out of luck. The best thing to do is to browse HR related websites and blogs and see what people are talking about. You will get a lot of knowledge about double meaning questions in this way. Hope this helps!!


Couldn't Agree more with you!!
Cheers!!


----------

